# why the camera is not being used lately



## Ian.B (Mar 4, 2016)

Just too bloody hot to be bothered with cameras and we have already had a week or  more with over 38c. 
Fast track to April/may please
I cannot remember seeing a week of reds but I would imagine is not a first 



hot at your place? by Ian Browne, on Flickr​


----------



## wirrah (Mar 4, 2016)

Low to mid 30s for us next week. I wish you luck!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 4, 2016)

About 3° and rainy here. Another reason why one camera isn't used today...


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 4, 2016)

Here in the northern hemisphere, the temps are about the same except in fahrenheit.  Too cold to go out and shoot.


----------



## tspear (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, outside Boston it is like -2c and lightly snowing. I think I prefer the cold and light snow to the 41c 
I always have stated, that you can always put more on, but there is only so much you should take off.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 4, 2016)

tspear said:


> there is only so much you should take off.



And beyond that, there's only so much you _can_ take off. 

-8 C here.


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 4, 2016)

Cheers; all depends on what we are used  to

But we are getting softer, our forefathers; and mothers didn't stop work and they didn't have a/c and some even lived in a little tin shed. 

As they say; it's so hot  when I go from my a/c house to my a/c car, from the cool car to the a/c shops and it's nice to get back to my cool   house with the a/c still set the way _I _want it. Too many like that these days, some even leave the car running while they go stopping  . But you have the -8c lol. I often give Dwayne Oaks in Canada a fair bit of cheek about walking outside with camera .......... 'hasn't your house got walls .... can't you afford to heat the house  .' 

At least this is dry heat and not the more uncomfortable  humid heat of the north. I'm not moving back up to that any time soon although those hills and mts over to the east do look very inviting *yes

Anyway; officially it was only a cool 39c (38.6 sound better)  yesterday but you can add another red one to the screenprint, 40c next friday :(.


----------

